# Your Dietary Choices



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I always like to ask this question to people and see the results. And since this is such a diverse forum with people from all over - there should be some interesting ideas.

So everyone post and/or vote!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Five months ago I decided to stop eating beef and pork on a daily basis. This was after reducing my meat intake to just once a day for about half a year before that. I have had only a little beef three times since November. I have fish or chicken about once every ten days, in small quanities, about 4 oz. I've been having beans and rice four or five times a week for dinner, which I find fully satisfies my appetite for protein, and is very inexpensive. Sometimes I have a little cheese with it, sometimes not. Most of my diet now consists of cereals, fruit and veggies, and a limited amount of dairy. I've stopped drinking whole milk in favor of 2%, which I found out I like better. Whole milk is used only in my coffee.

The results of the changes are weight loss ( have about forty more pounds to lose), lowered cholesterol and triglycerides, more money in my picket, and a much quieter digestive tract. Also, almost no GERD, better sleep, reduced anxiety.

I have no medical insurance; I figure it only makes sense to take better care of myself. I get free preventative care through the county.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats great to hear moustress on the weight loss, congrats! I have to agree, if only people would take better care of theirselves like youre beginning to do, maybe then people wouldnt be wasting so much money on medications! 

As for myself, Im raw vegan and have been for over a year, so no animal products of any kind as well as no foods that are cooked or heated above 105 degrees farenheit. Never was a fan of meat or dairy, so the transition from omni to vegan was quite easy for me. My diet consists of fresh fruits, vegetables(especially dark leafy greens), and sprouted nuts/seeds. Ive had quite a few health benefits such as weight-loss, improved eye sight, more energy, better sleep, etc.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That sounds pretty severe to me; but if it works for you, that's great!

Yeah, it's pretty stupid for people to take drugs to make them feel better when their digestive system complains, or some other part of the body has a problem because of dietary choices. Then you have the side effects of the drugs to deal with...the whole idea that one can eat whatever they like and the docs will fix you up and keep you going is repugnant to me. I've seen too many people I care about endure the long, long decline of health in their last ten years or so of life...or sometimes longer. It's not pretty or pleasant, and it scares the crap out of me. They can keep one going long past the point where there is much left in the way of quality of life. I'm not afraid of dying, particularily, but I am afraid of being kept going when most of what was my life is out of reach.

I decided that I wanted to live a meaningful life until science firms up the process of repairing the damage done by those Terrible Twins, Wearance and Tearance. I done wore out a lot of the moving parts, I'm afraid, in the process of being in constant motion, always working hard, playing hard (physical play; never was much for the drinking and drugging). I want the stem cell therapy to repair my worn out joints! Losing weight is a relatively easy option, for me at least.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm an omnivore. I refuse to be vegan. Most of my meat comes from my farm so all animals are humanely treated and live great lives. They are also killed humanely.

On a side note, I'm am gluten free and against soy (which I'm also allergic to). I'm also against corn syrup. I like to watch what I'm putting in my body.


----------

